# ikegger?



## bazlion (18/4/17)

Hi guys, first ever post here. I'm wondering if anybody has experience using an ikegger for kegging a portion of their home brew before? i would like to bottle most of my brew but keg a small amount, i have both a 2l and 4l ikeggers,
Would a appreciate any hints and tips for carbonation.

Cheers.


----------



## Brownsworthy (18/4/17)

I have though I just put it in the keg fridge hooked up to the gas at 12 psi for a couple of weeks before trying and it was good. That's probably not that helpful as it sounds like you're bottling and not using kegs.

Try priming as you would like with bottling and leave at ambient temperature for a few weeks should do the job. 

Oh, and welcome aboard.


----------



## Yob (18/4/17)

there are multiple options available to you mate, how do you mean to dispense?

The kegs themselves can be largely used as growlers right up to SS disconnects and flow control taps... it's a world of option out there

gotta say though (personally), **** iKegger, there are retailers on this site where better dealz can be had...

that said, I'm very loosely affiliated with one of the 'better' suppliers but also have nothing to gain by your custom.. Check out the bulk buy threads


----------



## bazlion (18/4/17)

Cheers guys!

Yob, I'm hoping to dispense using ss disconnect and flow control taps that I already use when filling from the tap just like a growler, using the reg and co2 canisters to dispense. I guess what I'm after is some sort of help in regards to carbonation in the mini kegs.

Cheers.


----------



## bazlion (18/4/17)

If it's any help, i have plenty of "beer gas" at my disposal [emoji108][emoji106]


----------



## Yob (18/4/17)

I do mine at about the 30psi mark for about 3 days..

Ive got the ball lock ss heads though so balancing is a breeze.. YMMV


----------



## damoninja (19/4/17)

Has anyone done the shake method on low pressure? I was thinking they're a small enough size to shake about easily and if you just set it to your desired carb level you'll probably be done in 5 minutes (and a few hours to settle)


----------



## Grott (19/4/17)

When I get my 2 x 4 litre units, I intend to force carb at 30 psi for 20 seconds which is time proportional to what I do with my larger kegs. Let it settle, set to dispensing pressure and away we go.


----------



## damoninja (19/4/17)

grott said:


> When I get my 2 x 4 litre units, I intend to force carb at 30 psi for 20 seconds which is time proportional to what I do with my larger kegs. Let it settle, set to dispensing pressure and away we go.


I sense a mini keg carbonation thread coming on...


----------



## Nullnvoid (19/4/17)

grott said:


> If I get my 2 x 4 litre units, I intend to force carb at 30 psi for 20 seconds which is time proportional to what I do with my larger kegs. Let it settle, set to dispensing pressure and away we go.


FTFY


----------



## damoninja (19/4/17)

grott said:


> If I get my 2 x 4 litre units, I intend to force carb at 30 psi for 20 seconds which is time proportional to what I do with my larger kegs. Let it settle, set to dispensing pressure and away we go.





Nullnvoid said:


> FTFY


Inappropriate. 

If you're going to poke fun do it in the main thread  

PS mine showed up this morning Grott, suspect yours would be in the back of a van.


----------



## Nullnvoid (19/4/17)

It would look silly in the other thread when Grott's reply was in this one 

However to appease and stay on topic, I am getting a keg to do exactly what OP has asked. So following with a keen sense of keenness!


----------



## peteru (19/4/17)

damoninja said:


> Has anyone done the shake method on low pressure? I was thinking they're a small enough size to shake about easily and if you just set it to your desired carb level you'll probably be done in 5 minutes (and a few hours to settle)


Yes, done that, but it only works when the keg and beer are really cold. Like between 1C and 4C. Any warmer than that and it's almost pointless.


----------



## meathead (20/4/17)

Yob said:


> there are multiple options available to you mate, how do you mean to dispense?
> 
> The kegs themselves can be largely used as growlers right up to SS disconnects and flow control taps... it's a world of option out there
> 
> ...


I've had nothing but awesome service from Dave.


----------



## Parks (20/4/17)

meathead said:


> I've had nothing but awesome service from Dave.


I agree 100% - first class service.


----------



## Yob (20/4/17)

meathead said:


> I've had nothing but awesome service from Dave.


I gave them the opportunity to quote BB mk1 and they threw a heavy handed racket at it..

50+K later.. 

I'm not knocking their service, they just didn't play nicely to earn the custom from here, I'd rather support our supporters 

A also ******* hate i in front of anything, shits me up the wall.


----------



## meathead (20/4/17)

i havent had a rusty ikeg from them

#justsayin


----------



## Parks (20/4/17)

meathead said:


> i havent had a rusty ikeg from them
> 
> #justsayin


I had the black film problem but no rust.


----------



## mtb (20/4/17)

Enjoyed myself some iSnack 2.0 on toast this morning


----------



## ikegger (20/4/17)

Yob said:


> I gave them the opportunity to quote BB mk1 and they threw a heavy handed racket at it..
> 
> 50+K later..
> 
> ...


Hi all,

Look we only loosely follow this forum as we are completely flat out trying to provide the best products and customer service that we can (what started as 2 mates in a garage working their asses off 18hrs a day for free now has a branch in NZ and has ones opening in Germany and Argentina in the next 6 months) however I have a notification that pops up when our brand is mentioned anywhere on the web and when it's preceded by "****" I guess we have to respond.

We did initially put in an offer for the first BB however:

We had only just started our business, the only stock we had got in at that point was small sample orders we had flown in at a huge per unit cost. To give you an idea flying in 5 boxes (60 pieces) of kegs costs the same as half a shipping container by sea (about 2000 kegs)
We weren't confident of either quality or supply chain as it was very early days (we now have someone on the ground in china inspecting goods and do large regular shipments by sea, we also use multiple factories and ensure they know that so we always get high quality stock. We also use suppliers in USA, Germany and have a local engineering firm here in sydney for any gear we think doesn't meet the quality level we want to provide)
We had never used an online forum before and were just exploring what was a whole new world to us, the BB was a complete surprise, 
We outlined everything completely openly, even giving our actual all inclusive cost prices (shipping, taxes etc) and what we would make profit wise if I recall correctly but I think it was removed as we were apparently "spruiking" unknowingly

That was it... The BB went ahead with a different supplier, we thought nothing of it as at that point we didn't feel we were ready to deliver at the level we would want to anyway.
I really don't see how that is not supporting the AHB community, we simply couldn't compete at that time.
We often direct our customers here for information about recipes, techniques and just generally contact with an awesome community of brewers and it's a bit disheartening to see such negativity towards us from an influential member like Yob for no reason that we can understand (except you hate i in front of a word, that's fair enough, each to their own)


Cheers all, happy brewing.

Dave and Oner


----------



## Yob (20/4/17)

as responded to in email, there is information in the above I have never been told.

I appreciate the work you guys have put into expanding your brand and the clear respect you have from members here. I'll cease and desist with any negative posts and will look forward to seeing your quote on the next BB.

It would be a good opportunity to jump in again as ATHB have indicated that they will likely not host another so that leaves a bit of a gap to fill.

do the kegs get cheaper if they are un-branded?


----------



## stewy (20/4/17)

.


----------



## barls (20/4/17)

lets keep it on topic with no more bagging of a product if you haven't used it or can find it cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## Zorco (20/4/17)

Professional, classy and cool gents.

History has proven you wise and the bulk buy game on AHB for mini kegs has been a journey that blurs the lines between supplier and consumer, arguably in an uncomfortable way for all.

Well done on your branding and expansion. Cheers to you both.

Jason

Edit: To help this get to you... **** iKegger seem like cool dudes


----------



## ikegger (26/4/17)

Haha I saw **** iKegger pop up again and came here ready for war, 
Cheers guys!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/4/17)

ikegger said:


> we weren't confident of either quality or supply chain as it was very early days (we now have someone on the ground in china inspecting goods and do large regular shipments by sea, we also use multiple factories and ensure they know that so we always get high quality stock. We also use suppliers in USA, Germany and have a local engineering firm here in sydney for any gear we think doesn't meet the quality level we want to provide)
> 
> 
> Cheers all, happy brewing.
> ...


+ 1 For having someone there to check your goods and iron out any problems, it was 7% of purchase price when I was there, little to pay for peace of mind.


----------

